# Hirelings - How Much?!?!



## marmalade76 (21 November 2009)

I have noticed that many people have posted on here enquiring about the cost of hirelings and nobody seems to have an answer! 

I used to go bloodhounding but have not been able to go for the last four seasons due to having had babies. I have only just found out that my horse has A-fib, so, sadly, his hunting days are well and truely over :'( . So, I thought maybe the OH would treat me to a day on a hireling for christmas, so I phoned a well known local yard to find out about the cost. I expected it to be over £100 but not over £200! :shocked:

And, of course, they recommended I go for a lesson first to match me up with a suitable horse at at least another £27, so that plus £215 plus cap would come to a total of £292! :shocked:

I don't think the OH will go for this, even for a combined christmas and birthday (which is just before christmas) pressie!

Is this about the going rate?


----------



## Kallibear (21 November 2009)

I was quoted $200 hire (pound sign doesn't work  ) plus a $50 cap, so $250 altogether (central scotland). That includes everything, just turn up and ride, but it's still a lot of money! I'm just going to get my horse fit enough instead! :shocked:


----------



## spacefaer (21 November 2009)

Hmmm......... not cheap! But think how much they have laid out in order to provide a horse for hire....

they have capital cost of horse, plus outgoings of its keep, plus mega insurance for a) hunting and b) commercial yard insurance plus business rates to add on

Plus staff, transport.... plus the risk that an unknown rider mught "break" the hireling and it would be off for the rest of the season...

Not saying it's reasonable but there are costs involved that wouldn't immediately occur. 

also, work out how much money you'd save over a year if you didn't own a horse and only paid for hirelings when you wanted to hunt.... no cost of running towing vehicle/lorry, all the expense of keeping horse in feed, shoes and bedding - all the washing powder you'd save not cleaning horse-impregnated clothes.....


----------



## tootsietoo (21 November 2009)

I have a friend who hunted all season on hirelings.  He reckoned it was about the same cost as having his own horse, and of course none of the work or risk!  It makes sense if you're coming at it from that perspective.  But as a one off - it is a lot of money!


----------



## marmalade76 (21 November 2009)

I don't disagree with you, Spacefaer, in fact, if they were sending a lorry out with only one horse in it, £215 is probably not enough.

As for it being cheaper than running my own horse, for some, it probably would be, but for me, I don't have to pay for livery/keep, I don't have to pay for hay and straw and the OH needs a towing vehicle for work, so we would be running one anyway. Even my trailer is used more often for delivering hay than taking the horse out!

The problem is I am only allowed one horse, and there is no money about ATM to buy another anyway. I cannot sell the one I have and I cannot justify having him PTS as long as he is happy and comfortable.

I have always wanted to have a day out on a hireling, even when I was going out regularly on my own horse. They looked so fab and it would have been nice to ride something different for a change!


----------



## spacefaer (21 November 2009)

and I agree MM76 that hunting a hunter ie one that stops, starts and stands when appropriate in a comfortable and mannerly way makes sense of hunting and makes a fab day - I always used to hunt my eventers and was always paranoid about breaking them - and they were always more electric than civilised 

The 1st time I took a true "made" hunter out was the most eye opening experience and one that made me realise why people pay so much for either "made" horses or hirelings!

...the time spent finding horses with appropriate temperaments and then "making" them (which must be at least 2 seasons).... priceless 

PS I'm very sorry about your boy - posted on your AF post re my experience - it's not fun xx


----------



## marmalade76 (22 November 2009)

Thanks Spacefaer. It is such a shame because he really is a fab horse who has been so genuine even though he wasn't 100%.


----------



## humph (24 November 2009)

Marmalade - which hunt were you planning on going out with?  I'm also in glos and def know people down here that wouldn't charge that amount - pm me if you like.


----------



## Countrygirl (25 November 2009)

About £120 round here (Wiltshire) and about £120 in EAnglia


----------



## natalia (25 November 2009)

Surrey- £150 weekends- £120 midweek. 
Plus £70 cap if your not a sub. 

You can't beat a day out on a nice hireling!


----------



## marmalade76 (26 November 2009)

Go on, rub it in!


----------

